# Suddenly cant connect to the internet



## echo75 (Jul 26, 2008)

Hi guys need help here, been cracking my brain for 6 hrs now

Suddenly my main pc cant connect to the internet, this is suprising coz i just used it 30 mins before.

1. its not my provider coz other PCs in my house can connect even using same ethernet jack.

2. i have tried reinstalling windows on the c partition . still wont connect.

3. i have tried reinstalling fron my Acronis backup . still wont connect.

What the hell can it be??

once it somehow communicated with the internet and saif "error 400 wrong request" on firefox and if i tried with IE it would show a page with some funny coded programming language.


Any ideas guys?


----------



## mullered07 (Jul 26, 2008)

if none of your pc's can connect i would say its somthing to do with your isp, have you called them and asked them if there are any problems on your line ? aside from that then maybe try another router to see if thats the cause, i presume youve already tried rebooting the router?


----------



## erocker (Jul 26, 2008)

Does you network adapter show up in the Device Manager?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 26, 2008)

I had this happen before a times. I reformatted and it worked fine. Another time the Ethernet cable was dead.


----------



## francis511 (Jul 26, 2008)

Update driver for nic.


----------



## echo75 (Jul 26, 2008)

mullered07 said:


> if none of your pc's can connect i would say its somthing to do with your isp, have you called them and asked them if there are any problems on your line ? aside from that then maybe try another router to see if thats the cause, i presume youve already tried rebooting the router?



sorry i meant they CAN connect, its just this one that cant


----------



## echo75 (Jul 26, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I had this happen before a times. I reformatted and it worked fine. Another time the Ethernet cable was dead.



i have reformated the C partition where my OS is, 2 times now


----------



## echo75 (Jul 26, 2008)

francis511 said:


> Update driver for nic.



whats a "nic" ?


----------



## mrhuggles (Jul 26, 2008)

lan card


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 26, 2008)

Tried switching spots on your router or using a different cord?


----------



## echo75 (Jul 26, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Tried switching spots on your router or using a different cord?




like i said my laptop can connect through same cord and same port.


----------



## echo75 (Jul 26, 2008)

erocker said:


> Does you network adapter show up in the Device Manager?



yes it does


----------



## orphy (Jul 26, 2008)

what firewall u using?


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Jul 26, 2008)

try renewing your "lease" in your router to your pc's address / IP, or set yourself a static ip instead of DHCP


----------



## echo75 (Jul 26, 2008)

can it be a hardware failure? like on my mobo?


----------



## farlex85 (Jul 26, 2008)

echo75 said:


> can it be a hardware failure? like on my mobo?



Sounds like your port could be failing. Pick up some cheap wireless adapter and see if you can connect w/ that.


----------



## echo75 (Jul 26, 2008)

@ orphy- i use Zonealarm, i have already tried using windows firewall and even without any firewall ....no inprovement.

@Cybrnook- i have reset my router time n time again too


----------



## orphy (Jul 26, 2008)

ok i assume u know about the massive zonealarm glitch. make sure u are using the latest version


----------



## echo75 (Jul 26, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> Sounds like your port could be failing. Pick up some cheap wireless adapter and see if you can connect w/ that.




you seem to be correct there, i found and old PCI network card and inseted it and voila the stupid thing can connect. 

Can a port fail just like that ??? i havnt even tinkered with my PC for months.


----------



## farlex85 (Jul 26, 2008)

echo75 said:


> you seem to be correct there, i found and old PCI network card and inseted it and voila the stupid thing can connect.
> 
> Can a port fail just like that ??? i havnt even tinkered with my PC for months.



Hey if it's electronic, it can fail.  That sucks, but is pretty easy to fix at least. You can just go wireless or pick up a pci ethernet adapter. Also, I know you said you tested the ethernet chord on other computer, but have you tested other ethernet cords on the comp in question? I would try that just to be sure, b/c I've had some sensitivity problems w/ particular ports and cords before.


----------



## echo75 (Jul 26, 2008)

just tried another ethernet cord in the mobo port and it wont work too, i think its gone bad as u suggest. I will RMA monday the board is just 4 months old.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 26, 2008)

You sure that the onboard LAN port just didnt get disabled in BIOS?


----------



## ENIAC (Aug 2, 2008)

I normally troubleshoot such issues from the bottom up. Do you have a link light on both ends? If no, swap cables. If still no, then prolly faulty H/W. 

If the link is good, I try to connect to the router admin page using its IP address. If that doesn’t work and other PCs on the network can connect, then the problem is in the IP stack on the PC. I then try and Ping the router. If nothing then check the TCP/IP configuration. If DHCP, does it have an assigned IP, etc? I would try and ping the problem PC from a known good PC to see if that works.

That’s enough for this post. Lemme know.


----------

